# Winterising an Aviano



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi

I'm getting a new aviano 675 in a few weeks and plan to full time in it for quite a while. You any of you have experience of how winterised these are - and what else I'd need to do to protect it .... thinking ahead to skiiing at end of 2008.

This one's coming with underfloor heating and a heated waste water tank

Cheers


Stephen


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Stephen 

It sounds like your Aviano will be fully up to the job. The usual rules apply:

-if at home and the temp is going to be sub zero for a number of days then you have a choice to drain down your water systems or if you are like us using the vehicle on and off through winter I just put the electric heating on its lowest setting when plugged in on the drive.
-if away then we heat the van initially with gas as the system is very powerful and then keep it ticking over on electric. If the power supply is likely to be unreliable where you are going then a generator for back up might be a good investment.

The vans are very well insulated and can cope with very low temps as long as the tanks are in the hated areas or like yours have the heated tanks.

Good luck when you get it

Ed


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Stephen

Congrats on your MH, weve got an 675g and love it. Got ours in the summer and have used it alot, even went away for christmas in it. Weve got an awning which is great and doesnt take long to put up once youve do it a few times. Its worth it when its raining. Make sure its not across the garage door though :x 

I also fitted a skirt to stop the wind blowing under the van.

We have the electric heated floor which is great in the mornings, we leave it on all the time. 

The electric hot water heating is good but doesnt prevent the water dumping when the temp falls below 4oC, as we found out over christmas when it dumped all the water just after we had got set up. I worked out if the gas hot water is switched on to the lowest setting it prevents this and doesnt use any gas (toptip)

The cab blinds are good at keeping the cold out but ensure you close all the dash air vents.

The blown air heating is very good and powerful and has vents in the garage and bathroom as well as the main part of the van. It also heats around the rear bed.

We still have an electic heater though which lives under the table (saves the gas when on hook up).

All in all its a good van and we were to hot with the gas heating on 2 when it was -4 outside. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we do. Where in the UK do you live, if its near Portsmouth your more than welcome to look at ours and talk things through.

Bubblehead


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - it's the garage model we got too. We did a lot of looking around and the 675g was the only one we could find that ticked all the boxes. Is the water dumping automatic? I've still to receive a full manual - so at the moment I'm still not quite sure how it all works ... or even what type of radio I have in the dash!



Bubblehead said:


> Stephen
> 
> Congrats on your MH, weve got an 675g and love it. Got ours in the summer and have used it alot, even went away for christmas in it. Weve got an awning which is great and doesnt take long to put up once youve do it a few times. Its worth it when its raining. Make sure its not across the garage door though :x
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The water dump valve is automatic and is designed to prevent frost damage to the water system. When refilling you need to ensure that all the air is vented via the taps, switching between hot and cold.

The radio in ours is a single slot CD with auto tune/RDS etc. I dont think much of it as I have had to refer to the instructions many times just to do the basics. I think we will change it when we get the chance. Be careful with the electrics though as they are Cambus and can be damaged if you cut into them.

Bubblehead


----------

